# info on browning pro9 mags.



## hardcase (Oct 3, 2013)

anyone know what other handguns the browning pro 9 mags. fit ? thanks


----------



## OKNewshawk (Jan 9, 2015)

The Browning Pro 9 is a rebranded FNH USA FNP-9. It will use the FNP-9's 10 and 16 round magazines. You can read about it here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FN_FNP. CDNN has the 16 round magazine for $40.99 and as of this posting time, show 9 available. CDNN SPORTS - FN FNP9 9MM 16RD HICAP STS MAGAZINE - MAGAZINES


----------

